# mice



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I know this sounds horrible but what is the quickest easiest way to kill a mouse when it is in a trap but not dead?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Eeek...maybe step on it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A hammer...


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I would give it to my barn cats


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

My friend used to stick her traps in the freezer for a couple hours once they were... full.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

alyssa said:


> My friend used to stick her traps in the freezer for a couple hours once they were... full.


Lol 
Good one!! Full


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Threw it in the river?
Though, that may infect the river....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A screw driver to the brain, trash, done. Oh an wash screw driver


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Why didn't I think of these? LOL thank you. Yeah my cat is actually scared of the mice...


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

If the mouse can't run away with the trap, let the cat see it and he might start playing with it because the mouse can't run 
It might not scare the cat so much
Idk good luck. Let us know what u did do


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

BB gun to the head (fast and humane)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd just take it outside and step on it, fast and hard. Gross, but that does it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I found one once smashed at the stomach. He was faceup and doing sit-ups. (This is not a joke.) Normally these problems are turned over to my hubby. But I was alone so I held it over the toilet, opened the trap and flushed it.

You should have seen us the other night when a baby 'possum chased us around the chicken coop. Rod was screaming like a little girl.:shocked: He finally managed to pin it with a rake, then stepped on its head and for good measure shot it with the pellet gun.:hammer:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Just stick it in a bucket of water. The most awful traps to use are those sticky glue ones. We have always used the snap traps and it usually kills them instantly by snapping their back. We tried the sticky glue matts and will never use those again. A whole family got stuck on it and they were trapped alive and in great misery. The babies had their little faces all stuck and the older ones were nearly breaking their backs trying to get loose. I suggest not using those - not using poison - but instead use a snap trap and keep a cat close to help with the mice problems.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I used the sticky trap 1 time

The little Booger 8 His Way off of it left it with a patch missing out of the sticky trap , he took it with him


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

OK we have a bunch of mice in the house and they won't go away we have set traps and tried poison but it isn't working. The cat has caught a few just tonight but she likes to play with them and they get away. We can't bomb the house because it it too dangerous and will kill the pets help!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 8 traps in my room and still nothing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of poison have you used?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

We tried loose D-con.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try the Tom Cat blocks. But be absolutely sure no other animals can get the blocks or eat the mice that die from it.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah we try not to use poison because even a dead mouse in a trap the cat wants to mess with and people aren't home very much. Now the dcon In the barn is working fine but the mice in barn and house are either all babies or maybe they are just smaller than usual field mice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> I have 8 traps in my room and still nothing


Snap traps? If you are using snap traps bait them with peanut butter - peanut butter and chocolate works even better. I have no idea why, but mice like peanut butter way better than cheese. Also, check under all of your sinks and stuff steel wool around all of the plumbing pipes that come into the house. I had a mouse problem, but since I stuffed steel wool around the plumbing, I haven't had a mouse since.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah I didn't think about the steel wool yes they are baited with peanut butter. We finally got one in a trap last night..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get a trap called "the cube". Its a reusable humane trap...they have to go inside to get the bait and can't get out. I call the barn cats when I turn it loose. Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, wait a minute. You bought a humane mouse trap, then turn the cats loose on the poor little things? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Ok, wait a minute. You bought a humane mouse trap, then turn the cats loose on the poor little things? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


They have a chance....they can tun!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Get a trap called "the cube". Its a reusable humane trap...they have to go inside to get the bait and can't get out. I call the barn cats when I turn it loose. Lol


My sweet mom hated killing anything! So she took a similar live trap- put little lids inside with food and water and when it was full of mice, she would walk about 200 feet and let them go! I know they beat her back to the house. I started painting their tales different colors to prove she was catching the same ones, over and over! Yep, she caught the same 4 at least 5 times over a 1 week period, until I took over the "Letting them go" straight under my feet. (I am not as sweet and gentle!) Poor mom, she couldn't even kill mice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^exactly!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, I've done that - except I let the ones I caught go on the front porch. In my defense, however, I never provided them with food and water. When Mom and Dad found out I thought they were going to fall out of their chairs laughing.  Ahh, the bliss of innocence - although bliss does get very messy where mice are concerned - and the harsh, cruel lessons this world forces on us. I'm pretty sure I caught all 3 of those mice about a week later in a traditional kind of trap.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I am officially declaring WAR! THERE WAS ONE IN MY BEDROOM TONIGHT! I have EIGHT TRAPS! I have a tiny room too! Ugh then my dad decided that if he just throws them off the porch they will run away. Wrong! They will either come back to the house or go to my barn. It's better to just kill them. It's not like they're an endangered species at all. they're stupid field mice. On top of my 8 traps I have 2 intact male pet rats in my room which are supposed to scare other rats and mice away but NOOOOO :'(


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry for my rant. I just don't know what to do anymore


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Sorry for my rant. I just don't know what to do anymore


Rant away. There is nothing worse than a live mouse in bed with you. ..unless it's a useless house cat playing with one!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah my cat catches them Lord knows where the takes them to the steps to play and tries to share with us then they will run off unless we get them. It's like every time I have a while without seeing one and think they are gone then there are more the next day


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I keep hearing squeaks when it is my mind, rats, or the TV. I automatically think EVERY sound is a mouse


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> I keep hearing squeaks when it is my mind, rats, or the TV. I automatically think EVERY sound is a mouse


I know the feeling. We deal with the nastu little things constantly. When I'm in the bathtub I can hear them in the wall.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes! It's to the point I kind of dread being home because of dealing with them and on top of that my house is over 100 years old so there are ways to get in everywhere


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Rant away. There is nothing worse than a live mouse in bed with you. ..unless it's a useless house cat playing with one!


Yep! I can absolutely relate to that, too, and it really does suck!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

If it keeps getting worse I may get some money myself and get an exterminator to gas it with the co2 stuff and we can stay somewhere else with the indoor animals for a week or so


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Ugh then my dad decided that if he just throws them off the porch they will run away. Wrong! They will either come back to the house or go to my barn.


Oh, they will absolutely come back in the house - probably faster than your Dad can. What mouse wants to live in the cold barn when he/she can live in the warm house that has better food?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Yes! It's to the point I kind of dread being home because of dealing with them and on top of that my house is over 100 years old so there are ways to get in everywhere


That's how mine is too. I'd have to completely rebuild the walls and foundation out of steel wool to keep them out.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I could just build a solid stainless steel box to go around foundation and all then maybe it would keep them out lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> I wish I could just build a solid stainless steel box to go around foundation and all then maybe it would keep them out lol


I've heard they don't like mint so I'm going to try getting it growing all around my foundation. We'll see...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmm that's a good idea


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Update on my "humane traps". Stupid housecats hover over the traps when they see a mouse and start to pounce as soon as the mouse starts into the trap. :GAAH: Hard to catch the darn things when the cats won't let them get into there. Sigh.... Wonder how many I've actually "caught" only to have the cats play with the traps and let them loose???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Moth balls.....they don't like those I've heard


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Moth balls.....they don't like those I've heard


Me either. Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Update on my "humane traps". Stupid housecats hover over the traps when they see a mouse and start to pounce as soon as the mouse starts into the trap. :GAAH: Hard to catch the darn things when the cats won't let them get into there. Sigh.... Wonder how many I've actually "caught" only to have the cats play with the traps and let them loose???


Well, I could loan Sassy to you. She's a little on the psychotic side at times, but I've never seen her let a mouse get away from her. :laugh:


----------

